

Do you deserve to get rich funding a Kickstarter project that sells for $2 bi? - caio1982
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/28/5557120/what-if-oculus-rift-kickstarter-backers-had-gotten-equity

======
valarauca1
In all honesty I'm not surprised that a 'hedgefund' meets 'kickstarter' hasn't
started up for projects, where individual contributors get stock as opposed
say a tee shirt. As a result of Occulus Rift. If your target fails the amount
raised goes to "hedge-starter". In the event you do succeed ownership of non-
voting shares are given to donators, so companies using the server can claim
to still maintain ethical integrity.

Obviously there would be legal problems that would need to be worked though.

~~~
jonas21
Until Title III of the JOBS act goes into effect, it's not possible to do so
in the US. However, as the article mentions, there are a number of groups that
are getting ready to offer this sort of crowdfunding for equity service once
Title III does go into effect.

------
w_t_payne
No.

The concept "Deserve" does not apply here. When I buy into a Kick-starter
project, I do it to bring a product that I want to exist into reality: for
that reason and that reason alone.

If the people doing the work are able to bootstrap that interest into a
successful business, then good on them. At best, it is a validation of the
original project. At worst, irrelevant. To call it a detraction, or (worse) to
try to lay claim to the spoils is merely greed of the basest sort.

------
bartonfink
"Deserve's got nothing to do with it."

William Munny

